# Ring Flash, Beauty Dish?



## MarcPPhotography (Apr 1, 2010)

What is this thing and where can I get one for a Nikon Setup.
Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2010)

That is a ring flash, being used in a garage studio. Ring flash units are available from several manufacturers. The garage glamour guys often end up buying the ring flash unit sold through Paul C. Buff's web site,since it is very low priced. Older ring flash designs from the traditional flash manufacturers are much more costly,and typically more expensive than the garage glamour type guys can afford.


----------



## MarcPPhotography (Apr 1, 2010)

I am on his site, but I cant find one, they all have separate strobes.  Can you link me one, please and than you


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2010)

AlienBees: Illuminating the Galaxy with Professional Photographic Lighting Equipment

The ABR800 AlienBees&#8482; Ringflash
320 watt-seconds, $399


----------

